# Microondas kalley modelo k-mw717s



## chebbu (Mar 23, 2011)

buenas

el problema que tengo con este microondas es que al conectarlo me aparece un numero  el 7108 en el display este no me deja realizar ninguna funcion. 
si alguine sabe que debo hacer porfavor muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2011)

Intentá aquí 

http://www.kalley-uk.com/eContent/newsDetail.asp?id=287&IDCompany=15

Saludos !


----------

